# Yikes



## Delthane (Sep 2, 2008)

http://entertheoctopus.wordpress.com/2008/04/30/coconut-crabs/

That's about all I can say for these monster arthropods


----------



## Plecostomus (Jul 31, 2006)

Duuuuuude. It can crack coconuts with its claws?!?!? Hopefully it wouldn't mistake your head for a cocunut. That's really cool though.


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

....I want one....


----------



## Dragonbeards (Dec 14, 2008)

That...is...cool...


----------



## Fishychic (Dec 7, 2008)

hahah those things are all over guam! I captured one and was going to eat him...but he escaped and was hit by a truck : /


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Those are even scarier than the blue crabs running around the east coast of Florida. If you run one over just right, it will puncture your tire. The volkswagen-sized Japanese aquatic crabs don't bother me as much. I think its because they won't chase me down the street.


----------



## justintrask (Jun 29, 2008)

i want it! i'll empty out my 125 right now!


----------

